# Beware Rx prices



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

I recently purchased an Rx at Costco when Shoppers Drug Mart wanted 28% more for the same thing. Total at SDM was $98, Walmart $91 and Costco $76.49. They will fill prescriptions for non members too. I suggest we all ask our drugstores to break down the charges for us-at SDM they charged the base cost( $4 more than at Costco), dispensing fee( 7.51 more than Costco) plus a $10 up charge. It pays to shop around and have the charges broken down and itemized.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Costco is definitely one of the more economical places to get a prescription filled and SDM one of the most expensive. Other things you can do is see if there is a generic version when talking to the pharmacist or asking your doctor if there is a less expensive (usually older) drug that is just as effective. It seems to me that MDs are often unaware of the costs and burden of the drugs they prescribe. Perhaps because their part of care is not paid for out of pocket or they assume that everyone has drug coverage. Another thing one can do is to ask for a larger supply of a drug that is meant to be taken for a long period. Instead of 3 1-month supplies, ask for 1 3-month supply. This used to not be an issue as many (all?) pharmacies did not charge a dispensing fee for refills. I guess we should just be happy we aren't in the U.S. where drug costs are higher.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

We support a local independent pharmacy. She provides service that the larger places wouldn't because she know us. We do have drug coverage so that helps.


----------

